

Engineer Proposes Google Glass App to Make Wheelchairs Eye-Controlled - brennanjp
http://bostinno.com/2013/03/13/google-glass-app-to-make-wheelchairs-eye-controlled-proposed-by-engineer/

======
eclipxe
Except, the Glass UI isn't an overlay over your entire field of vision as this
mockup shows.

~~~
mayank
Also, it doesn't have eye tracking.

~~~
chriskelley
The article cites a Google patent[1] for eye tracking within a wearable
computing device. Hopefully it's still coming down the pipeline for Glass at
some point.

[1] <http://www.google.com/patents/US8235529>

------
sir_charles804
This should be tested by Stephen Hawking first.

